# Tiny icon in the address bar



## jstyles21 (Sep 10, 2007)

How do I get the Tiny icon to show up in the address bar when someone puts my web address in the address bar. I see this on many sites and I would love to add this to mine. Please I'm a newbie, so please explain.

I really appreciate your help,


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

It's called a favicon (Favorite Icon) because it's normally what goes with the link when you add a site to your favorites.

How to make a Favicon using Photoshop:
http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tutorials/jennifer/favicon.html

If you don't have Photoshop, just open whatever graphic editor you have and follow the same advice - then save it as "favicon.ico" and put this in the <HEAD> of your HTML document:


```
<link rel="Shortcut Icon" href="http://www.yourdomain.com/favicon.ico">
```
It's not really difficult - just takes time to get the image you want, as it's a small icon and not everything will look right :tongue:


----------



## jstyles21 (Sep 10, 2007)

Redcore said:


> It's called a favicon (Favorite Icon) because it's normally what goes with the link when you add a site to your favorites.
> 
> How to make a Favicon using Photoshop:
> http://www.photoshopsupport.com/tutorials/jennifer/favicon.html
> ...


Thank You Very Much, This Forum is very helpful.


----------

